# Problem with Nvidia after world update.

## asciiwhite

Hey fellas, i just did a emerge world update, 116 packages later my system was fresher.

Everything works fine , except for anything opengl.

I noticed when nvidia-glx was being updated and it runs 'opengl-update nvidia'

i was getting this error,

* Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface ...

ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so' to `/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so': No such file or directory

I did a find / -name libglx.so and i've got that files in two places.

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

so whenver i run anything that requires opengl i get a ton of these...

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

My specs,

media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.6629-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6629-r1

media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.6629-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6629-r1

x11-base/xorg-x11

      Latest version available: 6.8.0-r3

      Latest version installed: 6.8.0-r3

#uname -a

Linux asciiwhite 2.6.10-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP Mon Jan 3 22:52:09 EST 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

geforce fx5500

I tryed linking nvidia's libglx.so with that of Xorg's didnt fix the problem..

Any ideas fellas im totally stummped ?

----------

## PapaSMURFFS

I'm getting the same error atm with the same versions of nvidia-kernel, nvidia-glx, and xorg . . . my kernel is only at 2.6.9 (vanilla) though.

When I finish updateing my system I'll look into it and if I find anything I'll post again.

----------

## maschievano

i download the 1.0.6629 driver from nvidia and unmerge nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx.

But when i've installed nvidia-1.0.6629, openGL don't work.

so i've uninstalled Nvidia-1.00.6629 (with the --uninstall command) and reemerge nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx

But now, when I try to start X this error message come to me:

```

API mismatch: the Nvidia kernel is 1.0.6629 but X module is 1.0.6111

```

and i don't know how to resolve   :Sad: 

----------

## PapaSMURFFS

asciiwhite:

A solution is to run "ln -s /usr/X11R6/lib/modules /usr/lib/modules".

Its probably not the **correct** solution but it works in a pinch.  I'm not sure if the writer of the opengl-update script it trying to relocate the modules location or if some path got fuxored.  Either way it'll probably be fixed through another release soon.

maschievano:

Either re-emerge both nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx with the new version and do what I suggested to asciiwhite; that or emerge them BOTH at the previous version + restart

----------

## Kasjopayer

I had the same problem and found out, that there is a problem between xorg-6.8.0 and nvidia. If you had enabled all the new transparency stuff you may no longer use glx.

So, the solution was to disable all settings related to transparency.

EDITED:

Well, I was in a hurry and didn't think about what I had written.

Change in your xorg.conf

```

 Section "Extensions"

     Option "Composite" "Enable"

 EndSection

```

to

```

# Section "Extensions"

#     Option "Composite" "Enable"

# EndSection

```

or try to add in the device section the next line

```

Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

```

For further details http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency

Kasjopayer

----------

## maschievano

1 disintall the run nvidia script with 

```

sh NVIDIaxxx.run --uninstall

```

2. put in make.conf the accept keywords for the unstable tree (tilde x86)

3. 

```

emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel

```

now it works fine!

----------

## exhuma.twn

 *maschievano wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. put in make.conf the accept keywords for the unstable tree (tilde x86)
> 
> 

 

Note that this puts your whole system onto the development branch. If you like that, that's fine (not a good idea though IMO). The better way to do it is to put the packages you want to install as unstable into /etc/portage/package.keywords

In that file you can specify keywords on a per-package (even per-version) basis. Simply putting an entry into the file without keywords autom. assumes ~(arch.), so for you ~x86.

So you could write either

```
media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86
```

or

```
media-video/nvidia-glx

media-video/nvidia-kernel
```

into that file.

Oh, and if it does not exist, create it  :Smile: 

----------

## demultiplexor

I am on amd64 with same exact situation after world update, I just did modules-update and then opengl-update after trying the transparency thing and it didn't work.  Probably really don't need the opengl-update, but I think because kernel source was changed in my update world, the external nvidia module had to be registered.

----------

